# Video Calibration Tools



## lcaillo

*TEST DISCS*

Avia
www.ovationmultimedia.com

Digital Video Essentials
www.videoessentials.com

GetGray
http://calibrate.tv/

HQV
http://www.hqv.com/benchmark.cfm

*SIGNAL GENERATORS*

Accupel
www.accupel.com

B & K Precision
http://www.bkprecision.com/www/np_searchmodel7.asp?lf=HDTV+Pattern+Generator

Leader
http://www.leaderusa.com/web/products/video_generator/lt448.htm

Sencore
http://www.sencore.com/vp400/index.htm


*SOFTWARE*

AccuCal
www.accucal.org

CAlMAN
www.calman.tv

Datacolor
http://www.datacolor.com/index.php?name=Sections&req=viewarticle&artid=19

HCFR
http://www.homecinema-fr.com/colorimetre/index_en.php


*PROBES & METERS*

ColorVision
http://www.colorvision.com/product-mc.php

Gretag Macbeth / Xrite
http://usa.gretagmacbethstore.com/i...e-One/browse/null/MenuGroup/_Menu USA New.htm

Photo Research
http://www.photoresearch.com/current/hardware.asp

Sencore
http://www.sencore.com/products/cp5000.htm


*USEFUL LINKS*
A good guide to using DVE, written by professional calibrators for consumers
http://www.avical.com/articles/avicals_dve_user-level_video_calibration_tutorial.html

Snell & Wilcox
Guide to the #2 test chart
http://www.snellwilcox.com/community/knowledge_center/engineering_guides/testchart.php

MPEG2 test patterns
http://www.w6rz.net/
Only a guy from Mizar 5 would do all this work just for fun.


----------



## lcaillo

*Service Menu Access*

The most complete summary of codes for most TV brands and types:

http://www.bruzziforum.com/vbf/forumdisplay.php?f=5

If you find that this does not have what you need, post a question in the Manufacturers Service and Support Forum here at HTS and we may be able to come up with more info.


----------



## Guest

FYI the link http://www.bruzziforum.com/vbf/forumdisplay.php?f=5 is being hijacked.

Hibbs


----------

